# Best 6.5" component speakers for sound quality (under $800)



## Pjrm68 (Dec 7, 2013)

I know I'm probably opening up a can of worms here, but what in everyone's opinion would be the best pair of 6.5" component speakers for pure sound quality? I'm looking for clear, smooth highs and tight, punchy mid-bass. Detailed, but not too bright or harsh. 

I'm currently running a pair of HAT Imagines and like them, but find them a bit harsh in the highs and vocals no matter how much EQ-ing I do. I can't decide whether to look into going up to maybe a higher-level HAT speaker or just give another brand a try. 

I'd be running them off a JL XD700/5 with a JL 8" W1v2 subwoofer. Budget would be around $800 or so, but that could go up a bit if necessary. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...78-f-s-illusion-audio-c6-components-used.html


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Jbl gti660 if you can fit the waveguide.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Scanspeak OEM's for some of the highest end speaker makers in in the world. When it comes to sound quality I wouldn't for a second question them. I have some of the Discovery series 5.25" midbasses in some custom built bookshelf speakers and it will play flat down to 50 hz, very punchy and yet still very efficient with crystal clear vocals. The Revelators are certainly priced appropriately high enough that I'd hope they'd be that much better than the Discovery's I've got. But I'm very happy with my Discovery's as is.

The Madisound Speaker Store

You can get some also appropriately high end crossovers too but if you're spending so much on speakers I would hope you'd bother to actually install them properly and go active. Otherwise just throwing money at a set of speakers is going to be disappointing at best.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

The new Focal Flax series are supposed to be very good. I haven't heard any but everybody is raving abouttthem.


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

WoofersEtc.com - XS-65 - Image Dynamics 6.5" 2 Way Component System

Very happy with mine especially after I deadend/sealed the doors. Silk dome tweeters won't shear your ear drums, very "punchy" mids as well. Will be going active when my 80prs shows up. So many to choose from...and it's one of those "ask 10 different people, get 10 different answers". But just thought I'd throw those ID's out there.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

qwertydude said:


> Scanspeak OEM's for some of the highest end speaker makers in in the world. When it comes to sound quality I wouldn't for a second question them. I have some of the Discovery series 5.25" midbasses in some custom built bookshelf speakers and it will play flat down to 50 hz, very punchy and yet still very efficient with crystal clear vocals. The Revelators are certainly priced appropriately high enough that I'd hope they'd be that much better than the Discovery's I've got. But I'm very happy with my Discovery's as is.
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store
> 
> You can get some also appropriately high end crossovers too but if you're spending so much on speakers I would hope you'd bother to actually install them properly and go active. Otherwise just throwing money at a set of speakers is going to be disappointing at best.


I'm second to this. Scanspeak are quite good(even never have a chance listen on it), but if budget constraint, Vifa are not that bad either.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Hertz Hi Energy


----------



## 1fastkingcab (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't usually get into these kind of discussions but mid level 6.5" 2-way components into factory locations will minimal modifications to the vehicle is just about all I ever do anymore. 

6.5" 2-way components I LIKE:
Focal PollyKevlar 165kr (Loud & clear absorbs rated power ALL DAY & ALL NIGHT)
Image Dynamics XS-65 (do more with less power but run out of breath when pushed)
MB Quart QSD (I don't thing the newer ones are the same)


6.5" 2-way components that I don't like compared to the two above:
ARC Black 6.2
Boston Pro's (sorry if I just offended anyone )
Morel Ovation (my experience was with a factory head unit through a JL clean sweep I expected better)
Nothing From CDT has impressed me

If your after an off the shelf component set with a passive X-over I don't think you can go wrong with the Focal 165kr, and like others have said the new Flux series seems to be sweeping the mobile market with nothing but good reviews (they are priced under the PolyKevlar series) 

Personally I joined these forums because I wanted to try mixing and matching my own mids & tweets but I can't make myself spend $1 on a speaker that I haven't at least heard a relative of.


----------



## TJeep56 (Apr 24, 2011)

I really like the new focal flax fx and the crossover is bi ampable as well


----------



## 1fastkingcab (Nov 23, 2010)

Keeping your budget of $800 in mind Have you considered going active and possibly just swapping out the tweeters?


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Scanspeak Revelator Mids
Scanspeak D3004 Tweeters


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Scanspeak Revelator Mids
> Scanspeak D3004 Tweeters


Agreed with the tweeters. I think they're the best on the market. The Revelator mids are also the best on the market IMO but they're not at their best in a car door. For 2 way systems in the doors, the DIY market doesn't offer all that much in the way of mids because home audio mids aren't built to work in free air car doors. I kinda think it's better to cough up the extra cash and get a set of components from a Focal, Morel, Hertz or other quality brand that are designed and built to be at their best in a door. You'll get a better performing mid than you can buy raw (except for Seas or JL Audio which are the only 2 quality brands you can buy raw drivers from AFAIK) and as good a tweeter as you can get in the DIY market.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The imagine tweeter is ok till pushed... For a small format tweeter the scan 3004 is hard to beat. 

Midbass? The sb 6.5 variant of the arc black is nice- if you aren't a volume junky.

That's a $450 setup... Leaving room for a processor or install


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

If you have the space:
- Infinity EMIT-R tweeters
- Hertz Mille MLK 165

Way over your price range but since everyone already mentioned the Focals, IDs, and what nots... I figured I'd throw in a unique one. EMIT-R tweeters are hard to find, huge, and my favorite. Can sub for the tweeter that comes with the Alpine SPX-17PRO set... made by someone, can't remember, and available separately under that brand, I think.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> Agreed with the tweeters. I think they're the best on the market. The Revelator mids are also the best on the market IMO but they're not at their best in a car door. For 2 way systems in the doors, the DIY market doesn't offer all that much in the way of mids because home audio mids aren't built to work in free air car doors. I kinda think it's better to cough up the extra cash and get a set of components from a Focal, Morel, Hertz or other quality brand that are designed and built to be at their best in a door. You'll get a better performing mid than you can buy raw (except for Seas or JL Audio which are the only 2 quality brands you can buy raw drivers from AFAIK) and as good a tweeter as you can get in the DIY market.


Interesting point. I'm running Seas OEM drivers and like them but was always wondering how car specific mids would perform differently. The one thing I noticed is that the OEM have a larger diameter/area than the Name Brands. I have a pair of Focals I'll try later to see.


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1 (Mar 13, 2011)

WoofersEtc.com - XS-65 - Image Dynamics 6.5" 2 Way Component System

yes great Tweeters


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Interesting point. I'm running Seas OEM drivers and like them but was always wondering how car specific mids would perform differently. The one thing I noticed is that the OEM have a larger diameter/area than the Name Brands. I have a pair of Focals I'll try later to see.


Mainly theyll perform better in the midbass and lower end frequencies as theyll be designed to work in free air where the home audio drivers are designed to work in an enclosure with a certain volume air space. Mids and upper midrange should be about the same though for the most part between the two. The car specific drivers might be more durable to the elements as well.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

The Dyn 650 is the best 6.5" I've ever heard in pretty much every way imaginable. For $800 you would have to be in good with a dealer or go slightly used.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> If you have the space:
> - Infinity EMIT-R tweeters
> - Hertz Mille MLK 165
> 
> Way over your price range but since everyone already mentioned the Focals, IDs, and what nots... I figured I'd throw in a unique one. EMIT-R tweeters are hard to find, huge, and my favorite. Can sub for the tweeter that comes with the Alpine SPX-17PRO set... made by someone, can't remember, and available separately under that brand, I think.


Do you run the emit tweeters active? Where do you cross them over at?

I use the old kappa line in my home.... Love their sound... Use the hertz Mille in my car. I purchased my hertz speakers used for under $800 if I recall


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I ran that combo for a very short time in my Silverado in a temporary, experimental install. I had the EMIT's crossed over all over the place and, if I remember correctly, I settled around 2,500 hz but went down as low as 1,500 at low power. I have no idea what it's specs are... can't find them online. THE BEST tweeter, IMO is the EMIT-R but it's also so huge it's impossible to put anywhere without fancy work. My jaw dropped at the sound difference (way more active yet not harsh or too soft, very "not there" or fake sounding like I pick up in a lot of tweeters (ears of a dog, I guess), and clap sounds, for example, sounded so much more real. Was comparing it to an LPG25, the Hertz Mille Tweeter, and Audison Voce tweeter, and a Focal tweeter I had (I don't know what they were) and not in any sort of enclosure. 

I still have mine but struggle to figure out when I'm going ot use them. Might make bookshelf speeks


----------

